# help with parts for '74 2002 tii



## nxtstep (May 20, 2010)

hey all...

so i thought i would post here for some help for my father in law.... he just picked up a 1974 2002 tii and had it delivered but it wasn't anything like they listed but he signed papers AS IS...so kinda stuck with it...anyways looking to get some parts for the car and fix it up so any help would be appreciated.

first off he's in los angeles area so is there any mechanics that really know about 2002 tii?? anywhere local that sells parts for the car...theres a bunch of parts that he doesn't know the names of them and i would like to help him out by having him take the car somewhere and get what he needs.. i know he does need full front and rear bumpers on the car and a few clips for trim around the car...but i think he needs a few engine parts too.

thanks in advance.


----------



## toedrag22 (Aug 16, 2016)

Head to www.bmw2002faq.com. Do a little research there and you'll find what you're looking for.


----------

